
Building Raspberry Pi Systems with Buildroot - codetrotter
https://jumpnowtek.com/rpi/Raspberry-Pi-Systems-with-Buildroot.html
======
codetrotter
Yesterday I posted a link to a post about using Yocto for building Raspberry
Pi systems.

People on HN and Reddit shared some bad experiences they'd had with the Yocto
build and some suggested that I try BuildRoot.

The same guy that had authored the post I shared yesterday also wrote one
about using BuildRoot. Once again I made an image of my own based on his work,
and it worked.

I wrote a bit more about my impression of BuildRoot at [1] but anyway the
conclusion is that I was convinced to use BuildRoot instead so therefore I am
sharing this post that I used for building my image with BuildRoot.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096520)

